# Bikolano: Aw iyo? Gari ka bua-bua ukay ka.Muya taka naman...



## RonRonArtesta

Hi,

Can somebody translate this Bikolano text message for me to Tagalog or English. 
"Aw iyo? Gari ka bua-bua ukay ka. Muya taka naman ngani mailing. Dai nko mkahalat"

Many thanks.


----------



## niernier

RonRonArtesta said:


> "Aw iyo? Gari ka bua-bua ukay ka. Muya taka naman ngani mailing. Dai nko mkahalat"



Here is a Tagalog translation with comments. 

Aw iyo?
Oo? Aw does not carry any meaning. 


Gari ka bua-bua ukay ka. 
Para kang baliw ukay ka. _Gari _could have been misspelled, it should be _garu_ which in Tagalog is 'para'. But there are other dialects in Bicol so I am not sure. I don't know what is _ukay_. Bua-bua can be an insult or a joke just like in Tagalog when you say, sira, baliw, loko loko etc.


Muya taka na man ngani mailing. 
Gusto na rin nga kitang makita. 


Dai na ko makahalat
Hindi na ako makapaghintay.


----------



## RonRonArtesta

Grabe. Now it makes sense. Maraming salamat talaga. Thx rin for the great comments


----------



## mataripis

RonRonArtesta said:


> Grabe. Now it makes sense. Maraming salamat talaga. Thx rin for the great comments


sana sinabi mo. 'Habo' ko sa likawon na tawo." (ayaw ko sa taong liko)


----------



## Hausmeister

Talaga? Para kang sira ( di ko alam anong ibig sabihin ng ukay) ayaw mo namn mag mail di na ako makakahintay.

Ang ukay sa amin unggoy ewan ko sa kanila.

Yung bua-bua biro lang yun pero hindi nakakainsulto.


----------



## mataripis

That bikol has bisayan word and probably from Albay or Sorsogon.I am not sure the exact meaning.if I translate it using the related Tagalog words of Cavite, this is -  Ay Oo! Nag ari ka sa pabuang buang at ungkatin ka.Ibig pa na man kita na masulatan o makausap(by mail).Hindi na ako makapaghintay.


----------

